# Cover or not to cover? CO2 on the surface....



## oldbloke (31 Oct 2013)

So, after failing miserably with high tech, it's back to the drawing board and low tech!
My question  is this;
I have read about CO2 being absorbed from the atmosphere at the water surface. If I have a glass cover just above the surface with gaps of about 25mm at either end, will this restrict the atmosphere available?
My guess is not but I haven't totally got my head round it.

Cheers.


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Oct 2013)

On balance I really don't think it matters too much either way so long as you've got a descent amount of flow and you don't plan on hermetically sealing your tank. Lids are really just a consideration of aesthetics and practicalities such as ease of maintenance, and preventing evaporation and your floor becoming littered with dessicated husks.


----------



## oldbloke (31 Oct 2013)

Cheers, Troi.
I would tend to agree with all that.
I've got a good ripple on the surface now, about 1.5 wpg T5s, so fingers crossed!


----------



## plantbrain (31 Oct 2013)

I use lids for reducing humidity in the winter when the lights are off. Saves some energy in heating the tanks and less mold build up in the home.


----------



## oldbloke (31 Oct 2013)

plantbrain said:


> I use lids for reducing humidity in the winter when the lights are off. Saves some energy in heating the tanks and less mold build up in the home.


 
It amazed me how much water disappears now it's got cooler.


----------

